

Ninety Five Percent of Carbanak Malware Exhibits Stealthy or Evasive Behaviors - matthewjbaker
http://labs.lastline.com/ninety-five-percent-of-carbanak-malware-exhibits-stealthy-or-evasive-behaviors

======
koonce
Nice to read some actual technical details on one of the biggest hacks to
date.

------
arientin
cool insights into the bank robbing malware that took $1B in a year

------
mfmiller3
This is awesome!

